# Caseback Press



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

So I opened the back of my Speedy reduced, and it looks great! Nicely decorated etc.

Couldn't get it back on.

Off to the garage to select a variety of vices, clamps, moleys and pliers. Attack of good sense- put them all back and ordered a cheap caseback press off ebay.

Moral: don't start something unless you can finish it!

Pretty pic:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I am surprised by that I would of assumed that a speedmaster case back was screw on ?


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I was a bit surprise too, Andy, but then there is no pretension to water resistance for these guys.

Screw on would have been fine- I have the tool for that! :taz:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

As they say you learn something new everyday , looks like we both have today

One word of advice with the press , be careful to select the correct di for the front as well , or you'll be needing a new crystal to.

Guess how i know that !!! worst of it was i was doing it as a favour for a mate , but it also enabled me to press in my first crystal to , a job i'd previosly never attempted.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Put the red seal onto the back first , other wise you will just push it further into the case


----------

